# WTB bulk cardinals



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I want to get a good size school for my 150gal tank but i want to get a deal if I get a bunch. Anyone know a place I can get about 30+ for a good price? Hope I can get them for less them 2$ a pop


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Here: http://www.canadianaquatics.com/

$2 a pop


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I was hoping to get them them for a lil less then that.. Trying to see if I get a lot of them if someone will budge a lil in the price


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Let me know if u found some. Im interested in 30-40 as well!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

we could also try teaming up and getting a whole lot? maybe 100 and split them 50/50? I love how the fish school and the colours


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Charles/Pat will sometimes do bulk discounts. PM him to see !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

AS might April if you wanted 100 and were going to pick up when she receives..


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

or Rogers as you are out of the way from vancouver and all


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are doing 100, then I can give you a better deal.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

sent you a pm charles


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

We have small and large captive bred in stock in large quantities at both locations. PM if interested in a large quantity.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> sent you a pm charles


I did not get any pm from you.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Island Pets Unlimited In Burnaby Just Got A Huge Shipment Of Cardinal Tetras, Small Ones And Large.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure, we can do a group purchase. The most I can get is 30. If the price is good i dont mind getting 40. Let see where we can get the best deal....


----------

